# COMPLETED PICS!!!"Longbowforsure" Build-Along ?



## longbowdave1 (Mar 11, 2010)

well, after some talkin' and head scratchin' my buddy rick (bubbaforsure) and i came up with a plan for his longbow. we came up with a plan for the riser and i whipped up a little sketch based on two possibilities and he decided to go with plan "b". he's lookin for a classic look with black glass on the limbs, maple core, and a charcoal dymondwood riser. the riser's going to have maple , black, and red accents in it.

 the glass and riser are ordered, the string is on it's way, and i got all the maple laminations  cut and ready to go tonight.

 this may be more of a bow build update than a full blown build along, but we'll se how it goes.

here's are little sketch of what it should look like in a few weeks:


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 11, 2010)

Hey....Back to work.....


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 12, 2010)

looks good Dave. Lookin forward to watchin your progress.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 12, 2010)

rick,
 funny thing happened yesterday. you've all seen my postings on hunting in the snow,shooting i the snow, scouting in the snow, etc.....    day one of the bow build for you,(who resides in the sunshine state) all the snow melted and it's 55 degrees out. i was cutting wood outside, no jacket, no heater required. why didn't we start this bow in mid january? >------->


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 12, 2010)

neil,
 glad to have you follow along, say hi to sam for me!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 12, 2010)

longbowdave1 said:


> rick,
> funny thing happened yesterday. you've all seen my postings on hunting in the snow,shooting i the snow, scouting in the snow, etc.....    day one of the bow build for you,(who resides in the sunshine state) all the snow melted and it's 55 degrees out. i was cutting wood outside, no jacket, no heater required. why didn't we start this bow in mid january? >------->




Crazy Weather.....Glad to hear it warmed up for ya...


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 12, 2010)

tonight i will splice two sets of the maple laminations together. then it's waiting for the glass and riser to show up. the string should be here by monday. i'll post a few pics tonight , not to much too see yet.


----------



## CallMaker (Mar 12, 2010)

Nice looking bow in the works for Rick. What specs Dave. Length, weight??

Glad to hear your weather is getting better, be more fun now for the scouting for those turkeys.

Ed


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 12, 2010)

Yep....We gonna have another Delta Sniper Slinger 
In ....Da.... House!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 12, 2010)

ed,
 we're shooting for mid 50'S at 28", the bow is a 66" amo longbow, but at ricks 32" draw, this things going to be a     70# rocket!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CallMaker (Mar 12, 2010)

I think you deserve a new bow Rick, one can not have too many bows.


----------



## CallMaker (Mar 12, 2010)

Sounds like an arrow slinger for sure Dave. I'll look forward to seeing the finished product.

Ed


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 12, 2010)

CallMaker said:


> I think you deserve a new bow Rick, one can not have too many bows.



Thank's Ed....It will only be my third one since 1971!
I tend to hang onto to things for a while....
Need  to come up with a good name for it?


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 12, 2010)

maybe we need a"name rick's new bow contest".


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 12, 2010)

longbowdave1 said:


> maybe we need a"name rick's new bow contest".



Hey....Have at it.....Just as long as I can pick it out.   
My Bob Lee T/D has a nick name of "Gertie"
After a ole gal I once knew....  A lonnnnnnnnnnnnnnng time ago! 
I was thinking of "Mason" Seeing it's being built on the other side of the line!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 12, 2010)

what line is that?

hmmmmm..... let me work on this name thing....


----------



## Katera73 (Mar 12, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing how it turns out.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 12, 2010)

longbowdave1 said:


> let me work on that name thing



  VADER


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 12, 2010)

i like it rick! you mean like "dark" vader


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 12, 2010)

longbowdave1 said:


> i like it rick! you mean like "dark" vader



Yea...Kids were watching Star Wars earlier today


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 12, 2010)

well it's official then, at least on my end, all the pics for your bow will go in the "VADER" file!

 here are the first pictures of the work in progress. these are all the hard maple laminations for the core, limbs, riser, and front accents.
 got two pairs glued together for the core, and two for the  maple on the back of the bow under the glass.the last two laminations will ride up the fades on the riser so they don't need to be spliced.

 got good news today, all the parts needed for the bow were in stock and are on the way to the north pole. i hope to get them by wed. or thurs. of next week. can't wait to get a look at that charcoal colored dymondwood riser block.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 12, 2010)

rick,
 her is a picture of the back up riser in case i goof up the store bought one!

 actually this is the riser for the 15# kids bow, i'd hate to see what it would look like in your big ol' hand!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 12, 2010)

It's going to be a very loooooooong few weeks!

Really ..........nice looking maple....very tight and straight grained
All these dark colors....."VADER"  is a good name for it.....!
Never....under estimate the poooooowerrrs of the dark side!
Ok....I'll quit now......


----------



## Longstreet1 (Mar 12, 2010)

Bubbaforsure, you won't be disapointed the bow I got shoots great plan on useing it come turkey season.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 12, 2010)

Longstreet1 said:


> Bubbaforsure, you won't be disapointed the bow I got shoots great plan on useing it come turkey season.



Thank's......It's going to be a real shooter!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 12, 2010)

longstreet,
 glad to hear your going to give that longbow a chance at the turkeys. have you been practicing?


 rick,
 hmmmmm.... if i get the parts in the mail mid week, there may be a string on this pile o' wood by next weekend!!!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh..................Tay...............


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 12, 2010)

rick, you won't be the the first "RICK" to call himself VADER!


----------



## gurn (Mar 12, 2010)

My Bob Lee T/D has a nick name of "Gertie"

Hey My name resemlels That!!!!!  
Gurnie.......Gertie????? 

Man I cant wait to see that thing. I know it's gonna be a goodin!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 12, 2010)

hey gurnie,

 i'm going to make it a nice one for rick,trying to get him hooked on the longbow!


----------



## gurn (Mar 12, 2010)

It's only gonna take one dead treerat out of that thing and hes gonna be hooked forever. 
I know your gonna be putin some lovin care in making that bow just right for him.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 12, 2010)

gurn said:


> My Bob Lee T/D has a nick name of "Gertie"
> 
> Hey My name resemlels That!!!!!
> Gurnie.......Gertie?????
> ...



Hey.....It's close...But no cigar! 
She is allot prutty than yu arr ..
and after 40+ years she still is!
However....sometimes she would still like to slap her Mama for naming here "Gertrude"


----------



## gurn (Mar 13, 2010)

She is allot prutty than yu arr ..

I done reconed that.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 13, 2010)

gurn said:


> She is allot prutty than yu arr ..
> 
> I done reconed that.



Ya....Killing me.....


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 13, 2010)

did a little bit of work to get the maple lams all set and ready for gluing today. i sanded down the glued seams on the two spliced sets of lams, and cut all the lams down to the finished length i need. next i roughed up all the lams surfaces with some 50 grit and dusted them off.
 looks like the glass and riser will arrive thursday, so we'll be sitting idle til then.

 well not really sitting idle, working on the little bow for the california kid, adam, til then. ya didn't think i was gonna watch tv or something til the parts get here did ya?


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 13, 2010)

longbowdave1 said:


> did a little bit of work to get the maple lams all set and ready for gluing today. i sanded down the glued seams on the two spliced sets of lams, and cut all the lams down to the finished length i need. next i roughed up all the lams surfaces with some 50 grit and dusted them off.
> looks like the glass and riser will arrive thursday, so we'll be sitting idle til then.
> well not really sitting idle, working on the little bow for the california kid, adam, til then. ya didn't think i was gonna watch tv or something til the parts get here did ya?



Hey...I would expect nothing less from ...

CHEESE HEAD 

ARCHERY


----------



## CallMaker (Mar 13, 2010)

You are bad Rick


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 13, 2010)

CallMaker said:


> You are bad Rick



Here's the company mission statement! 

WE ..... MIGHT SMELL LIKE LIMBBURGER.... 
BUT...OUR BOWS TURN THEM INTO  
HAM......BUURRGER....


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 13, 2010)

that's not bad rick, my targets do look like swiss cheese after  i get done flingin'arras!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 13, 2010)

longbowdave1 said:


> that's not bad rick, my targets do look like swiss cheese after  i get done flingin'arras!



Company Logo...
Cheese Head Hat with a arrow stuck through it!

Kinda like Steve Martin did!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 13, 2010)

hmmmm... i like it!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 13, 2010)

longbowdave1 said:


> hmmmm... i like it!



Hey....I'm on today...Aint go no gears ah slipping today....
There ...good ...buddy!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 13, 2010)

you gotta be careful......there's no tellin  what might fall into that shipping tube along with your bow!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 13, 2010)

longbowdave1 said:


> you gotta be careful......there's no tellin  what might fall into that shipping tube along with your bow!



Be sure you have enough fro return postage on....It might get to the Mason Dixon Line and they may not let it in!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 13, 2010)

naaaah... they always let em' in cause i mark something special on the tube: HANDLE WITH CARE, MOONSHINE STILL PARTS INSIDE"


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 13, 2010)

longbowdave1 said:


> naaaah... they always let em' in cause i mark something special on the tube: HANDLE WITH CARE, MOONSHINE STILL PARTS INSIDE"



A man...after my own heart!    
 "Shine" As we call it downn here...
It is great stuff....
Get drunk on it 
Run ......A car with it .
Heat house with it when its cold ...
Heck....You can even clean up yur paint brushes and spray guns witth it!


----------



## johnweaver (Mar 13, 2010)

We used to blow stumps out of the ground with the same stuff.  Just got to be careful not to use too much.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 13, 2010)

johnweaver said:


> We used to blow stumps out of the ground with the same stuff.  Just got to be careful not to use too much.



Yep....too much and you could make lots of tooth picks really quick...


----------



## gurn (Mar 13, 2010)

The old preacher man told me once, ann I beeleeve hit ta be true.
Only thang less count than ah Yankee, is ah Cheese Headed one.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 15, 2010)

rick, just a small update today. your bowstring arrived today and is looking for a longbow to go on. the glass and parts are hoovering over colorado somewhere and on schedule for thursday delivery. the slow old UPS mule is headed across the continental divde on the way to the recently thawed out north pole.

 just finished spraying the finish on the 15# bow for the california kid. maybe i'll post a picture or two tomorrow before it heads off to california. just wanna prove that i haven't been sitting idle while i wait for parts.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 15, 2010)

Somebody needs to put a hot rock under the saddle of that ole mule.....

Two colors in the string?


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 15, 2010)

black and red strands with a black serving.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 15, 2010)

longbowdave1 said:


> black and red strands with a black serving.



Yu....Da....Man....!
Thank's Dave.........


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 15, 2010)

Yall are gonna have to ease up on the bowmaking.  I have such a hard time saying no to things I like and want.  

Too many talented folks around here and Dave is no exception.  

Enjoy that bow Bubba!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 15, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Yall are gonna have to ease up on the bowmaking.  I have such a hard time saying no to things I like and want.
> 
> Too many talented folks around here and Dave is no exception.
> 
> Enjoy that bow Bubba!



Thanks ...T-bug...I will..
Me and ole "VADER" will be scaring the bee-gee-burr's
out of them before to long! 
Working with Dave...has been a hoot!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 15, 2010)

tbug,
nice to see yourself, and mr. fishbait, are alive and well. we miss your humor and color commentary on the old forum!


rick,
 just got back from picking up a few sanding supplies and goodies  for VADER. the shop is ready to roll!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 15, 2010)

Bubbaforsure said:


> Thanks ...T-bug...I will..
> Me and ole "VADER" will be scaring the bee-gee-burr's
> out of them before to long!
> Working with Dave...has been a hoot!



You are absolutely correct. Working with Dave is awesome.  I just don't believe that folks come any better than the people here. Dave and Marty are the cat's meow.  

I'll have to let you know when HCAC has their American Rounds. It would be great if you could make it. Between you, Fishbait and myself, it would be awesome to be representing some great Woody's bow builders at that shoot.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 15, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> You are absolutely correct. Working with Dave is awesome.  I just don't believe that folks come any better than the people here. Dave and Marty are the cat's meow.
> 
> I'll have to let you know when HCAC has their American Rounds. It would be great if you could make it. Between you, Fishbait and myself, it would be awesome to be representing some great Woody's bow builders at that shoot.



Let me healed up first...
I would love to go......
Back in the 60's & 70's field archery was "KING" 
I feel another bow purchase coming on?


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 17, 2010)

tonight i did a little prep work to the bow form and getting things ready. the long awaited arrival of the glass and parts is tomorrow. i'm looking forward to making some progress and getting this bow started for rick! tune in tomorrow for a few pictures as the magic begins.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 18, 2010)

when i got home from the day job today there was a familiar looking cardboard box setting out on the porch. the bow parts have arrived. i have the fiberglass all cleaned and cut. then i covered the finished side of the glass with masking tape to protect it during the glue up of the bow.
 next it was time to prep the riser for glue up. laying the riser block on it's side i marked out the center portion i would remove that was equal to the thickness of the accent stripes. i prefer to do this, rather than simply cutting it in and half and glueing the accents i because i feel i keeps all the grain lines running true and lined up.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 18, 2010)

next, i glued the riser installing the 5 accent stripes, and clamping tightly from the side and top, to keep the glue lines nice and tight. i also glued the three layers of wood and phenolic that will make up the front accents. again, clamping tightly using a 1/8 x 1 1/2 x 12 inch steel "pressure bar" to keep the glue lines tight. i prefer to pre-glue the front accents. makes it easier to line things up without sliding around and i can sand some 45 degree bevels on the ends before gluing onto the face of the bow.

 lot's more to do tomorrow!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 18, 2010)

*oh!*
baby....come to papa!


----------



## CallMaker (Mar 18, 2010)

My goodness Rick, I can hear you slobberin' clear up here..


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 18, 2010)

callmaker said:


> my goodness rick, i can hear you slobberin' clear up here..




slobberin
and  
drooling !


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 18, 2010)

Thank's Dave....It's gonna look "GREAT"


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 18, 2010)

i'm glad to do it for ya rick! i love to have the whole world see when i goof up! i'm going to get that baby glued up tomorrow, more pics to follow!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 18, 2010)

longbowdave1 said:


> i'm glad to do it for ya rick! i love to have the whole world see when i goof up! i'm going to get that baby glued up tomorrow, more pics to follow!



Yep.....Goofing up will be hard to cover up here!


----------



## LanceColeman (Mar 19, 2010)

longbowdave1 said:


> ed,
> we're shooting for mid 50'S at 28", the bow is a 66" amo longbow, but at ricks 32" draw, this things going to be a     70# rocket!!!!!!!!!!!!



Excuse my ignorance here but should that not be coming out around a 62#@28" bow?? And why not taper the lams to induce a tiller designed for a 32" draw? 

66" of length will not cover force stack on straight laminations at that heavy a force draw.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 19, 2010)

hey lance,
  what you quoted from me was just some small talk between myself and ed, "70 # rocket" was more of an expression than a target weight, sorry for gettin' you with that one. i'll know the unsanded weight by tomorrow.

dave


----------



## LanceColeman (Mar 19, 2010)

oh. OK preciate ya clearin that up for me. 

Cuz if ya bows were gaining 20#s in 4"s man I was about to call you out on em.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 19, 2010)

lance,
typically gain about 3# per inch of draw. i just like pickin on rick and his tallness and overly long draw, compared to mine that is.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 19, 2010)

tonight was a busy but productive night on the bow. took the riser out of the clamps and cleaned it up on the belt sander. traced out the basic riser shape and cut it within 1/8" of the lines on the bandsaw. next i sanded down to the lines with the oscillating drum sander. i also cleaned up the front accents that were glued up yesterday, cut them to length, and put a 45 degree bevel on the ends to make finish sanding and feathing easier.



 i also got the antler tip overlays roughed out while i had the power tools warmed up. these are fine washington state whitetail antlers donated by ed (aka callmaker), for our buddy rick's bow! thanks ed!!!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 19, 2010)

here's a few pics of all the various pieces and parts needed for rick's bow. these parts are now assmebled into a six foot long glued up stick. they'll cook at 160 degrees in the bow oven. tomorrow i will transform the glued up mess into a longbow!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey Dave....
I love the classic look and colors in the riser. The shaping,  sanding and forming the edges will really make all the different grains in the dymondwood stand out. 
Starting to look like a bow!  
Call Makers ...Whitetail antlers will really add the finishing touches to everything


----------



## CallMaker (Mar 19, 2010)

Now you're cookin' Dave....


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 19, 2010)

rick,
 when working with any of the laminated risers the coolest part is how many times the riser takes on a different look as it is sanded and shaped. you don't know what the final product will look like until the finish is sprayed on the bow!

there will be a string on it tomorrow!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 19, 2010)

longbowdave1 said:


> rick,
> when working with any of the laminated risers the coolest part is how many times the riser takes on a different look as it is sanded and shaped. you don't know what the final product will look like until the finish is sprayed on the bow!
> 
> there will be a string on it tomorrow!



What do you think the weight will be? 
Wild guess?


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 19, 2010)

thanks ed,

 the bow was put in the oven at 7:30 tonight, it will cook for six hours, the timer will shut off, then it can cool and harden up til morning. after a cup of coffee and a bit to eat i will be hard at it!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 19, 2010)

rick,

 i'm going to get it right where we want it! i will know the unsanded weight by noon tomorrow.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 20, 2010)

being an early riser, i already took the pile of wood and glass out of the bow oven. the glue up of the bow looks great, all the lines nice and tight. now its officially a longbow!

 going to headout and start cutting the limbs to shape and get ready for a string on it. since rick has commisioned this bow, i've had some awsome FLA./GA. type weather up here! 7 or more days of 50 to 60 degree weather, and all the snow melted! ahhhh.... that just changed, ol man winters not letting go yet! more progress pics this afternoon, got to go out and fire up the heater!


----------



## CallMaker (Mar 20, 2010)

Oh man Dave, that ugly white stuff...

The bow is looking pretty good, now comes the fun part where you make it shoot.


----------



## jdrawdy (Mar 20, 2010)

lookin good dave


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 20, 2010)

here is my noon update as promised.  the limbs were cut to shape on the bandsaw and cleaned up on the belt sander. also removed all the excess glue from the riser and cleaned that up too. it's starting to look like a bow now! here's a few photo's after it's all cleaned up. the masking tape is still on the glass to protect it until i cut the string nocs in.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 20, 2010)

here is a picture with the riser wiped down with alcohol to see a little of the colors hiding there.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 20, 2010)

after carefully cutting the string nocs it was time for the moment of truth, stringing it up and seeing were i stand keeping the target weight of 67# at 32 1/2" in mind.

 it's sitting right at 68 1/2 # at 32 1/2",BULLSEYE!!!!!. after final sanding it should be between 66 and 67 # at 32 1/2". 

 even a broken clock is right twice a day!

VADER IS ALIVE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 20, 2010)

just finished gluing on the front accents and the fine antler tip overlays from ed. i am done for today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 20, 2010)

ed,
this is the fun part for sure. most of that snow has already melted, must have been from the heat of the tools!



josh,
 thanks for the comments, a few more days and i'll be spraying the finsh on it!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 20, 2010)

Can't wait to get my hand on it! 
It's looking so good!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 20, 2010)

tomorrow i'll start by cutting in the sight window, then shaping the riser. lots of sanding ahead!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 20, 2010)

longbowdave1 said:


> tomorrow i'll start by cutting in the sight window, then shaping the riser. lots of sanding ahead!



Can't wait to see some more pictures tomorrow!


----------



## CallMaker (Mar 20, 2010)

Good progress on the first day of spring Dave. You now deserve a rest. That bow is going to be a smasher Dave. Of course that 68 pound stuff makes me groan just thinking about it.

Ed


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 21, 2010)

ed,
going to get back at it this morning! 68 is a lot of weight, but that's what rick likes.i shoot in the 50's myself.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 21, 2010)

CallMaker said:


> Good progress on the first day of spring Dave. You now deserve a rest. That bow is going to be a smasher Dave. Of course that 68 pound stuff makes me groan just thinking about it.
> 
> Ed



Hey...Ya..Know how it is for us long armed "GORILLA"S"


----------



## CallMaker (Mar 21, 2010)

60's......ugh
50's......ugh again

I'm such a wimp I like the mid 40's

Be looking forward to more pictures Dave...

Ed


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 21, 2010)

another productive day on the bow! i cut in the sight window and began the long sanding process. i have majority of the sanding and shaping done on the riser, still lots to go!

 here's what it looks like so far....


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 21, 2010)

ed,
 nothing wrong with mid 40's. still plenty to take any game with a well placed shot!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 21, 2010)

IT'S....ONE ....  

BEAUTIFUL LONGBOW!

THANK'S DAVE..... IT'S PERFECT....


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 21, 2010)

glad you like it rick! plenty more to do. not bad for just gluing er' up friday!


----------



## CallMaker (Mar 21, 2010)

Nice going Dave, you are really making progress on that bow of Rick's. Won't be long until he is flinging arrows with that thing.

Ed


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 21, 2010)

thanks ed,

 i hope to be spraying the finish on later this week. maybe i can get it in the mail by the weekend?


----------



## CallMaker (Mar 21, 2010)

Well Dave, that would make Rick a happy camper I would think. Sounds like he's about to bust a gasket waiting for this bow.

Ed


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 21, 2010)

CallMaker said:


> Well Dave, that would make Rick a happy camper I would think. Sounds like he's about to bust a gasket waiting for this bow.
> 
> Ed



Gasket's......I don't have any left.....
Where are being held together by bubble gum and duct tape


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 21, 2010)

hey rick, 
 i would really like to show this bow to a friend of mine before i send to you if thats all right. thing is he's not coming into town until christmas.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 21, 2010)

longbowdave1 said:


> hey rick,
> i would really like to show this bow to a friend of mine before i send to you if thats all right. thing is he's not coming into town until christmas.



My cousin Vinnie will dropping by to see you..
You'll know it's him ...
By the other two big guys who are always with him!


----------



## Katera73 (Mar 22, 2010)

Man Dave that longbow is looking awesome!! I may have to put a order in for one the colors are an awesome combo. I couldn't handle 68# like rick more like 50 -55. Give me a PM.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 22, 2010)

Great looking boiw Dave!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 22, 2010)

thanks robert and katera,
 i'll be working away on it again tonight, hopefuly getting closer to finishing the sanding.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 22, 2010)

rick,
 the bow is now completely sanded and ready for the spray booth! 

 just checked the final tiller and poundage, the finished weight came in at 66 1/2 @ 32.5"! 

sorry i missed the weight by 1/2 pound of your target weight!

looks like i will be spraying the bow wednesday night


----------



## CallMaker (Mar 22, 2010)

Well Dave, you did not waste any time building this one. I don't know about the missing weight by 1/2 pound however. But, unless I miss my guess, I think Rick will take it anyway

Ed


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 22, 2010)

*Vader*



longbowdave1 said:


> rick,
> the bow is now completely sanded and ready for the spray booth!
> 
> just checked the final tiller and poundage, the finished weight came in at 66 1/2 @ 32.5"!
> ...




A half a pound.....Thats pretty sporty shooting there Dave...No Pictures or are you going to make me wait?


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 22, 2010)

ed,
rick has been after me to get this bow since this started. he has gone so far as to have my cable tv cancelled so i won't watch tv, payed the kid down the street from me to do all my chores, and called my boss pretending to be me and told him i wasn't feeling good and needed the next week off of work. i got the feeling he wanted it done!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 22, 2010)

longbowdave1 said:


> ed,
> rick has been after me to get this bow since this started. he has gone so far as to have my cable tv cancelled so i won't watch tv, payed the kid down the street from me to do all my chores, and called my boss pretending to be me and told him i wasn't feeling good and needed the next week off of work. i got the feeling he wanted it done!



Don't tell him all my secrets!..Oh Yea...I used up a couple more days of leave for you. Your Boss said he will see you on Thrusday...Back  to work


----------



## CallMaker (Mar 22, 2010)

Well Dave, that just goes to show, he did not even have someone there to shovel snow and mow the lawn


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 22, 2010)

everything is sanded and ready for the finish so she's all dull and not so perty lookin' right now. your gonna have to wait for pictures rick! the antler tip overlays are going to top it all off!

 had it strung up for checking the weight and pulled her back a few times to check the feel of the grip,i like it,i like it! seems to draw nice and smooth, at least as far as i can draw it back!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 22, 2010)

Dave 
What do you draw?


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 22, 2010)

CallMaker said:


> Well Dave, that just goes to show, he did not even have someone there to shovel snow and mow the lawn



Snow...I never have...
Mow the lawn.....Year round down this way..


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 22, 2010)

mostly stick people, somtimes funny looking animals

a stout 28"


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 22, 2010)

longbowdave1 said:


> mostly stick people, somtimes funny looking animals
> 
> a stout 28"



Boy you are feeling spunky tonight...Glad all the sanding is over!  You should be having a Lipton sweet tea about now?


----------



## CallMaker (Mar 22, 2010)

longbowdave1 said:


> mostly stick people, somtimes funny looking animals
> 
> a stout 28"



You are hot tonight Dave

Ed


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 22, 2010)

your bow kicked my behind! unstrung me and vader are durn near the same height! that's a lot o' sanding mister.

 i have to go to bowhunting safety course with mike tomorrow or i'd by spraying it!

i think i'm goin to have a little glass of tea to wursh down the dusty stuff.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 22, 2010)

longbowdave1 said:


> everything is sanded and ready for the finish so she's all dull and not so perty lookin' right now. your gonna have to wait for pictures rick! the antler tip overlays are going to top it all off!
> 
> had it strung up for checking the weight and pulled her back a few times to check the feel of the grip,i like it,i like it! seems to draw nice and smooth, at least as far as i can draw it back!




Dave....
I'm sure she will look great when all finished up. That Master Carpenter really guided us along on this one. 
I really appreciate all of your talents and hard work. You have come a long ways since Friday. Nice thing about it. Today is the frist day in many my shoulder has not been killing me. I think I'm on the mend! Vader will be here in a few days. Maybe by then...Will see?


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 22, 2010)

yes sir, i'd say somebody was watching over me on this build! it came together nicely, almost looks like it was built by someone who knows what they're doing.

 got an email from my friend cindy in arkansas, her nephew from california got the little bow today and he loves it. not a bad way to end  a day!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 22, 2010)

You take care...Give my best to Mike...I sent ya a PM


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 23, 2010)

took the bow out in the sunlight to inspect it, it's ready for spraying the finish tomorrow!


----------



## CallMaker (Mar 23, 2010)

Oh Man Dave, I'll be waiting to see what that bow looks like.

Ed


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 23, 2010)

i should have some finished pictures thursday or friday.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 23, 2010)

longbowdave1 said:


> i should have some finished pictures thursday or friday.



Ya'll messing with my head tonight....


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 24, 2010)

well, the finish is being sprayed on the bow tonight.  couple of coats on, several more to go! it's going to be a late night gettin' er' done.!


----------



## CallMaker (Mar 24, 2010)

Gettin closer Rick


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 24, 2010)

the bow is sprayed, i will post some unstrung pictures tomorrow evening.  i like to let that new finish dry for two days before stringing it up, don't want the string cutting in to the finish. looks like the longbow will be heading south saturday morning!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 24, 2010)

longbowdave1 said:


> the bow is sprayed, i will post some unstrung pictures tomorrow evening.  i like to let that new finish dry for two days before stringing it up, don't want the string cutting in to the finish. looks like the longbow will be heading south saturday morning!



YEE.......HAA.........!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 24, 2010)

rick,
 one small problem with your bow. it looks so nice i may have to keep it for myself! you know at my draw length it's a meer 55#"s or so.....


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 24, 2010)

longbowdave1 said:


> rick,
> one small problem with your bow. it looks so nice i may have to keep it for myself! you know at my draw length it's a meer 55#"s or so.....



OK...Just as long as you start another one just like it tomorrow?


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 24, 2010)

rick,
it's terrible! you spend all that time building it and then you take you time spraying it, now it's looking so nice. you just want to pick it up and start flingin' some arrows from it. it just hard to leave it hang while it's drying!!! kinda like not touching the wall with the "wet paint" sign on it.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 24, 2010)

longbowdave1 said:


> rick,
> it's terrible! you spend all that time building it and then you take you time spraying it, now it's looking so nice. you just want to pick it up and start flingin' some arrows from it. it just hard to leave it hang while it's drying!!! kinda like not touching the wall with the "wet paint" sign on it.



Yep......like a Lay's tater chip....hard just'a eat oneof them...!
Always want dat hand in the bag...


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 25, 2010)

*finished pictures of rick's bow!*

when i got home from work today, it was  time for the fun part of the bow build., taking some finished pictures!  i braved the 33 degree temps and the 20+ mph winds to snap some pictures for everyone to see, try holding still with the camera in theses conditions!

 well here are the unstrung pics, i will take some more tomorrow of it strung.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 25, 2010)

more pics!!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 25, 2010)

well rick, 
it was two weeks ago today that we had our phone conference and kicked around a few ideas for the longbow. after a long talk we came up with a plan and your bow-build began!
 i have had a great time joking back and forth with everyone during the build. the bow started as a conversation, then a sketch, the a pile of wood and glass, then a stick, now a longbow! a piece of" lethal artwork" as i like to call them. i hope you like it, and enjoy shooting the bow for years to come!

dave


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks....Dave....!
It's look's great and I'm sure it will sling one right up there with the best of them!
It did darken up more than I expected. 
But I really like that..Makes all of the accent colors stand out even more.
CallMaker antlers really added the finishing touches to it
Man....That's one good looking stick right there!
My very first long bow!
Rick


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 25, 2010)

i'm glad you like it rick. just a few things to do tomorrow. i will string up the bow and put it on the tillering tree and bring it to full draw about 150 times or so. i just like to exercise the limbs and give the bow a little workout. then i will pack er'up and get it ready for the trip to the post office saturday morning!


----------



## jdrawdy (Mar 25, 2010)

Looks great dave


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 25, 2010)

Yep...Very happy with the way it turned out. 
Love .......That old school look!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 25, 2010)

bow specs: 66 inch amo
                     67# @ 32 1/2 inch draw
                     63 " b50 string

  limbs: three layers of hard maple with black glass

  riser: charcoal dymondwood with maple,red and black phenolic accents

 tip overlays: genuine washington state whitetail antler


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 25, 2010)

thanks rick and josh,

 you can't teach an "old school" dog new tricks!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm gonna wear these scroll keys out before this thing gets to Florida


----------



## CallMaker (Mar 25, 2010)

Lookin' good dave. Mr. Rick will be shootin' some arrows with that bow.

Ed


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 25, 2010)

i may sight it it for him tomorrow before droppin' it in the mail!


----------



## Katera73 (Mar 26, 2010)

It turned out awesome Dave I'm sure he will slobber all over it when he gets it nice work!!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 26, 2010)

thank you katera, i will posting some more pictures later today!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 26, 2010)

here are a few pictures of the strung longbow.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 26, 2010)

Hey Dave....I forgot to tell ya....I'm left handed! 
:


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 26, 2010)

rick,
i have the bow boresighted for you! here are the first six arrows flung from VADER. not bad for just guessing at a place to noc the arrow on the bare string. she shoots smooth, and fast. going to be something else at your draw length!


 i'll be packing up the bow in a bit, the next reports on the bow will have to come from you!


----------



## Al33 (Mar 26, 2010)

Outstanding job Dave!!! Beautiful bow sir!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 26, 2010)

thank you al, doing what i can to get rick on the longbow side of the traditional fence!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 26, 2010)

That's ....Pretty good shooting .......with VADER!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 26, 2010)

i thought i was going to have to back charge you for a couple of arrows if i got a "robin hood"!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 26, 2010)

Al33 said:


> Outstanding job Dave!!! Beautiful bow sir!!



Hey Al.....Got me a new 3D arrow flinger right thar!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 26, 2010)

longbowdave1 said:


> i thought i was going to have to back charge you for a couple of arrows if i got a "robin hood"!



Yea....and the bow would never make it to Florida...!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 26, 2010)

i couldn't keep this one, it's all yours now. it will be on the way to fla. in the morning!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 26, 2010)

Thank's Dave.....It looks great...!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 26, 2010)

WOW! That one turned out beautiful!   

Can't wait to see it in person at an HCAC shoot soon.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 27, 2010)

thanks tbug!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 27, 2010)

I already have an idea for the next one!


----------



## LongBow01 (Mar 28, 2010)

Man that thing looks good!!!


----------



## mauk trapper (Mar 28, 2010)

That is a sweet bow very nice job


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 28, 2010)

thanks, i'm glad you like it. hopefully rick will get the bow in the mail by tuesday.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 29, 2010)

rumor has it that the bow has arrived at mr rick's house today!


----------



## CallMaker (Mar 29, 2010)

Well Rick is likely trying to wear that bow out by now...

Ed


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 29, 2010)

CallMaker said:


> Well Rick is likely trying to wear that bow out by now...
> 
> Ed



Yep...Just came in the house for a glass of tea and a power bar....This thing will cold flat sling one!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 29, 2010)

any pictures yet?


----------



## CallMaker (Mar 29, 2010)

Yeah Rick, let's see some photos my friend.

Ed


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 29, 2010)

CallMaker said:


> Yeah Rick, let's see some photos my friend.
> 
> Ed



Here.....Ya.....Go.....


----------



## CallMaker (Mar 29, 2010)

That's a killer bow there Rick.

Ed


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 29, 2010)

rick,
nice pictures! how come that bow looks much smaller when your shooting it?


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 29, 2010)

longbowdave1 said:


> rick,
> nice pictures! how come that bow looks much smaller when your shooting it?



You'll have to ask the man up stairs that question..
Just the way I got packaged I quess


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 29, 2010)

i had to stand on a old stump when i test fired it, so the bow tips were'nt hitting the dirt!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 31, 2010)

how bout some pictures of the groups your shooting with VADER!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Apr 2, 2010)

That is one good looking bow! Great job Dave!


----------



## Night Wing (Apr 2, 2010)

Great looking "D" shaped longbow. I like the photos of it fully strung.


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 2, 2010)

Great job Dave!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 2, 2010)

thanks robert, night wing, and marty! sounds like rick is enjoying the bow. 
how's that "old school recurve" development coming marty, can't wait to see it. i'm sure it will be a great bow just like all your other bows. 


dave


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 15, 2010)

hey rick,
when are you going to post some pictures of your shots with vader?


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Apr 15, 2010)

longbowdave1 said:


> hey rick,
> when are you going to post some pictures of your shots with vader?



I'll try and post some this weekend!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 15, 2010)

maybe you'll have vader dialed in close enough so you can use it in the upcoming "bee shoot and skeeter fling fest"


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Apr 15, 2010)

longbowdave1 said:


> maybe you'll have vader dialed in close enough so you can use it in the upcoming "bee shoot and skeeter fling fest"



We may have to use the force to be able to kill a skeeter?


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 15, 2010)

by summer it's real easy to kill skeeters with the longbow. just aim at the target and your arrows bound to hit 10 or 20 skeeters betwixt yourself and the target. they get kinda thick in these parts.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Apr 15, 2010)

longbowdave1 said:


> by summer it's real easy to kill skeeters with the longbow. just aim at the target and your arrows bound to hit 10 or 20 skeeters betwixt yourself and the target. they get kinda thick in these parts.



Yep...Sometimes I get them mixed with the F22 we have flying around here...There about the same size?


----------

